

How The World Spends Its Time Online (GIF Image, 950x1700 pixels) - twapi
http://www.visualeconomics.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/timespentonline.gif

======
studer
Is it just me, or is the "daily internet activities" description a bit
confused. Do 18% of all adult Americans really deal with their online bank
"every day"? Or did they perhaps mean that the average user does it a couple
of times per week?

~~~
thwarted
I think it means that 18%, but a different 18%, access their bank online every
day. This means that everyone has, on average, accessed their bank roughly
every five days, or just over once a week.

~~~
trafficlight
That seems reasonable. I have accounts at several different banks and I access
at least one account per week, if not more.

------
dhimes
I'm actually quite surprised that Amazon is not among the top ten most popular
brands.

------
nhebb
It seems strange that Microsoft is in the top 10. They've separated out
MSN/Bing, so doesn't that just leave the corporate site and MSDN?

------
train_robber
The world is not just the USA, but interesting graph anyway.

------
mikecane
2,646 sites per month visited. What? That's 88.2 per day! Did they get this
figure by including RSS aggregation?

------
Sukotto
I'd like to know if the RescueTime guys can confirm or dispute this info. It
would make a nice counterpoint.

------
AndrewDucker
What's interesting there is that 25% of internet users don't use search
engines.

~~~
axod
More likely is that they do use a search engine, but don't realize it.

For example, new browsers with search bar functionality etc.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
What is a browser? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4MwTvtyrUQ>

~~~
axod
That's frightening.

